# Any Boot Animations for the TP?!



## huskerkate (Aug 10, 2011)

has anyone seen a collection of boot animations for the TP??! sorry, but the aokp purple unicorn doesn't do it for me (no offense meant - god knows i couldn't do any better). i do like to mix up my BA's on my gnex, and would like to do the same with the TP - i have just not been able to find many (except for the limited, cartoony ones on xda). any other suggestions welcome - thanks!


----------



## Striatum_bdr (Apr 25, 2012)

huskerkate said:


> has anyone seen a collection of boot animations for the TP??! sorry, but the aokp purple unicorn doesn't do it for me (no offense meant - god knows i couldn't do any better). i do like to mix up my BA's on my gnex, and would like to do the same with the TP - i have just not been able to find many (except for the limited, cartoony ones on xda). any other suggestions welcome - thanks!


You have a list of boot animations in xda prime threads.


----------



## huskerkate (Aug 10, 2011)

yeah, i've looked in there. pretty much all i saw was BA's having to do with Transformers, or Battlestar Galactica. i'm 44 - action figures (and movies made about action figure toys/cartoons) aren't really for me. i was looking more for something like what JaeKar did for the GNex. thanks for the input, tho.


----------



## shreddintyres (Jun 24, 2011)

Sadly i havent found any myself, im sure a search on most of the tablet forums over on XDA would have some otherwise you can always make your own, i know for a fact that there was a boot animation guide (how to make BA from vids) at some point some where buried on XDA.


----------



## mletchworth (Apr 25, 2012)

There's a bunch included with Rom toolbox. I used the optimus android prime one for a while.

Ur welcome









Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

huskerkate said:


> yeah, i've looked in there. pretty much all i saw was BA's having to do with Transformers, or Battlestar Galactica. i'm 44 - action figures (and movies made about action figure toys/cartoons) aren't really for me. i was looking more for something like what JaeKar did for the GNex. thanks for the input, tho.


I don't think it has anything to do with your age. I'm a grown man and I love Battlestar Galactica and Transformers! I can't say the same for my wife.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

frellingfrakker said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with your age. I'm a grown man and I love Battlestar Galactica and Transformers! I can't say the same for my wife.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


Pahahaha....30, my wife has zero understanding as to why I spend so much time on my prime to begin with...she said she would dress as a prime to get my attention...LMAO.


----------



## anoneemooz (Mar 28, 2012)

Look for the particles boot animation that has been modded for the SGS2 to have nicer graphics and with color changing  It's over at xda. Just Google "Android particle ring dynamic hue hdpi" I'm quite fond of it and it looks great on the Prime!


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

anoneemooz said:


> Look for the particles boot animation that has been modded for the SGS2 to have nicer graphics and with color changing  It's over at xda. Just Google "Android particle ring dynamic hue hdpi" I'm quite fond of it and it looks great on the Prime!


Nice! Thank....I can confirm this is a nice looking bootani...just extract the bootanimation.zip and place it in system/media...reboot


----------



## anoneemooz (Mar 28, 2012)

ThunderRootedDragon said:


> Nice! Thank....I can confirm this is a nice looking bootani...just extract the bootanimation.zip and place it in system/media...reboot


No problemo! Enjoy. I'm surprised it doesn't get a lot of attention but it's a great little find. Looks good on phones too! I have it running smoothly on my old SGS1


----------



## Huskerwebhead (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd suggest the one I made, but it's an LCARS boot animation from Star Trek, so I assume it wouldn't float your boat either.  BTW, nice to see another "husker" on here, HuskerKate.


----------

